# Salt & Pepper Shakers in Hawaiian Koa



## BarbS (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's a fun little project I just completed, in Hawaiian Koa. They are 5" tall and 1-1/2" in diameter, with rubber plugs in the bottom for adding spices to each. I don't remember whose Koa this is; it may be from Big Cougar, I'm not sure. But it's beautifully rippled and polished up like a gem!

[attachment=27117]

[attachment=27118]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicely done. Love the form and you did well matching them.


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice, Barb! Koa is pretty stuff.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicely done! Hard to beat a great shape and beautiful koa!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

well done!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow Barb - Very nice  Are they grinders too? That set would rock any kitchen 
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. No Scott, they're just shakers with a rubber plug on the bottom to fill from. My first peppermill sold all ready, so I have to get on it and make another, or several, now that I understand them!

[attachment=27130]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicely done Barb. Those look sweet.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 5, 2013)

Barb, I like, beautifully done.


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice looking set! I've been thinking about making a set myself. Did you use a kit for these? Where did you get it?


----------



## BarbS (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Chris-
There is no 'kit' proper, but Craft Supplies USA carries both the large shaker heads (they're the same; I stamped an 'S' and a 'P' on them with letter stamps from Lee Valley Tools) and they also have the rubber bungs for a 1" hole. I've heard bad stories about various chrome platings on salt shakers, but these came with a blue plastic protective liner on both sides. I believe that's to prevent scratches in shipping, and I removed the upper blue plastic, but left the inner liner on them, hoping it would prevent deterioration. They're easy, but I always seem to cause myself problems with the drilling. I forgot I'd need a recess on the bottom for the rubber bung, wider than the 1" hole it fits into, and had to re-drill that end (because the rubber bung won't let it sit flat on a surface if exposed) centering the forstner into an open hole. I solved that problem by turning a precisely fit dowel and centering the bit on it. I only needed 1/8" recess. So, now you can benefit from my stupidity and drill two dimensions in the bottom on the first go! I keep getting reminded... there is a Reason for prototypes. ;-)


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2013)

Just out if curiosity, Barb... Why not turn the top inserts for these out of wood and just drill out little holes? Tedious? Yes, but you wouldn't have to worry about corrosion. If you start feeling really crazy, you could thread the wooden tops and leave out the rubber part too.

I may have to try it, too!


----------



## BarbS (Jul 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Just out if curiosity, Barb... Why not turn the top inserts for these out of wood and just drill out little holes? Tedious? Yes, but you wouldn't have to worry about corrosion. If you start feeling really crazy, you could thread the wooden tops and leave out the rubber part too.
> 
> I may have to try it, too!



I probably should make wood tops; could then use different sized holes, too. Since the shakers are filled from the bottom, the tops need not be detachable, just turn the shape and drill the holes in them. But these shaker tops were on sale; a woman can't resist. 
I've also heard all-wood shakers cause more humid clogging of the salt contained therein. Telling a customer to add a few dry grains of rice to the salt will prevent humidity changes in the wood from letting the holes clog badly.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2013)

I couldn't resist... I had to try it. Holly about 3.5" tall. I have no idea whether it works or not, but it looks like it might.
I don't think I could chase threads in koa(I didn't do very well with the holly), but I suppose one could use something else as a thread insert.

Thanks for the inspiration!
[attachment=27267]


----------



## drycreek (Jul 6, 2013)

You rock Doc!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 6, 2013)

*RE: Salt & Pepper Shakers in Hawaiian Koa*

That does look awesome!


----------



## BarbS (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, you knocked that out in no time! Looks great. I've never chased threads, but that looks like a good way to go!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2013)

Barb and Keller, the shakers that both of you have made are very good looking! Great work both of you! If my wife saw the shakers both of you made, she'd probably try and have me commission either of you to make a set! (I'm holding out on her in the hopes that sometime she'll let me get a lathe of my own!)


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation, Barb. And Doc, your shaker looks awesome too! That's a neat idea that actually worked quite well, IMHO.



BarbS said:


> Hi Chris-
> There is no 'kit' proper, but Craft Supplies USA carries both the large shaker heads (they're the same; I stamped an 'S' and a 'P' on them with letter stamps from Lee Valley Tools) and they also have the rubber bungs for a 1" hole. I've heard bad stories about various chrome platings on salt shakers, but these came with a blue plastic protective liner on both sides. I believe that's to prevent scratches in shipping, and I removed the upper blue plastic, but left the inner liner on them, hoping it would prevent deterioration. They're easy, but I always seem to cause myself problems with the drilling. I forgot I'd need a recess on the bottom for the rubber bung, wider than the 1" hole it fits into, and had to re-drill that end (because the rubber bung won't let it sit flat on a surface if exposed) centering the forstner into an open hole. I solved that problem by turning a precisely fit dowel and centering the bit on it. I only needed 1/8" recess. So, now you can benefit from my stupidity and drill two dimensions in the bottom on the first go! I keep getting reminded... there is a Reason for prototypes. ;-)


----------

